# Ingredients



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello there Lovely peoples 

I have almost run out of mouse mix and need to make up some more so please can you list things that should be included and also maybe things that definitely should NOT be included

Many many thanks 
Juliet xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump Anybody ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=80


----------

